# Looking for a brief history and intro to Tech Power Up!



## Adak (May 11, 2012)

A few paragraphs or a page maybe. Something to introduce my team (OCF), to yours.

Thanks and good luck in the CC.


----------



## de.das.dude (May 11, 2012)

you from OCF india?
i didnt know you guys fold ??


----------



## hertz9753 (May 11, 2012)

de.das.dude said:


> you from OCF india?
> i didnt know you guys fold ??



http://www.overclockers.com/forums/


----------



## de.das.dude (May 11, 2012)

ahh i see


----------



## hertz9753 (May 13, 2012)

Adak said:


> A few paragraphs or a page maybe. Something to introduce my team (OCF), to yours.
> 
> Thanks and good luck in the CC.



Thank you sir.

Our first CC started on May 5 2010 and took almost the rest of month to gather the 10 million points required to finnish.  We took second...to last place.

Last year we posted over 29 million points in ten days and with the handicap we placed second overall.

You can find when the team actually started folding on this thread:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13038


----------

